# Garage Haunting for 2008



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

My Wife and I enjoy Halloween the most, we along with the most of you one here have always done something to the house or yard for Halloween. Our past 2 years have grown into a Haunted Garage, in which has become 14 feet longer this year into the drive-way. Our props are alot more detailed thanks to all of your posts on this site, so with that, we both thank you for sharing. Being I am new to this, it was easier for me just to post the web link to our pictures, we are still building every weekend so please check back often as to our new Monsters added for this years Haunting.
http://vladtepeshalloweenprojects.blogspot.com/


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I build a haunt in my garage as well. Lots of work, but worth the effort. I look forward to more pics.


----------



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

Our garage theme this year is a spiders lair with a 22' tip to tip spider on the roof overlooking the entrance. Will post the video in Novemeber.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You can tell you have learned so much from this forum. The first pictures show things you purchased. The 2008 pictures show lots of things you made which is GREAT!! I plan on doing a haunted garage at some point too. Are you planning on doing a walkthrough video? Id like to see what your rooms look like. Very nice job!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking good!!! Was that one of Stolloween's papier mache pumpkins I saw there?

Ana


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed the papier mache pumpkins too. It's looking good so far! I really liked the spider victim as well. Vey cool stuff.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice and creepy! Good use of props there! that old man is really sick looking!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Welcome!, and great work on the new props.


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

All of the masks and heads are and have been bought.We try to work them into what our idea is for that year. 06 we just had them hanging on stakes, 07 was a walk through, it was a very big hit, making us want to do more this year. Yes the pumpkins are from the idea of Stolloween's papier mache pumpkins I hope he turns out. i will be posting pictures as We go. Thank you for everyone's comments. We re-did the old guy lastnight, We think he looks much better, I will be posting his new pictures on a new thread. (Mr. Crandell)


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome, Vlad! I thought that house architecture looked familiar! I, too, haunt Olathe, KS!! Looks good, I'm interested in seeing everything when done!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice pics and projects!


----------

